# season help pls



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi, can someone tell me how I will know for sure that noodles season is finished please and that it is safe to let her off lead.
She started 3 weeks ago, I haven't noticed any bleeding for about 3 days now and she isn't cleaning herself much now but her girl bits are still very swollen.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Woo, she is definitely at the end of it but for off lead walks where she may meet other dogs, you may like to wait until the swelling has gone down, plus give her a good bath to get rid of lingering scent .. then enjoy those lovely walks again. 

Did Noodle have a good season? ah she is growing up xxx


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks Jojo, I'm so worried about getting it wrong and her getting caught by a suiter  
She has been really good through her season. I think the fact that it has been so hot has made it easier for her as she hasn't been desperate to get out. I have walked her a bit (very early and very late) but just on lead around our close. And I am lucky that I have been able to take her over to play with her friend most days.
Time to get her op booked. 3 months I think I have to wait.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

You may like to continue with a few lead walks, but wait for all the swelling to go before the off lead fun  

Ahh Woo the summer weather worked well for you  

Yes between her seasons so approx. 3 months time would be recommended .. and to make sure she has no signs of a phantom pregnancy too.


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello. We waited a full month before we felt sure that Lucy's season had well and truly finished. I waited until Lucy's lady bits were more or less the same size as pre-season. Its' probably wise to wait another few days before letting off on lead.


----------

